# Call of the Wild



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yesterday we were walking in the woods. All of a sudden we saw a roe deer with a 'Bambi' fawn following her. Well, just as soon as there was this eye contact, the roe deer flew away, and the fawn jumping behind her, leaving us with this peculiar feeling of having 'met' someone from a completely different world, the world of the wild. It is even difficult to call it a 'meeting', because it lasted only a split second. Really, this wild animal just broke off any connection, which is an awe inspiring happening: how free these creatures are!

So my question: did you ever 'meet' eye to eye with a truly wild animal?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep most days


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday we were walking in the woods. All of a sudden we saw a roe deer with a 'Bambi' fawn following her. Well, just as soon as there was this eye contact, the roe deer flew away, and the fawn jumping behind her, leaving us with this peculiar feeling of having 'met' someone from a completely different world, the world of the wild. It is even difficult to call it a 'meeting', because it lasted only a split second. Really, this wild animal just broke off any connection, which is an awe inspiring happening: how free these creatures are!
> 
> So my question: did you ever 'meet' eye to eye with a truly wild animal?


Yes, I also met a Bambi a few weeks ago in the woods in a suburb of Hamburg. But he ran so fast I did not get to snap a photo.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

If I'm sitting outside eating lunch, sometimes squirrels sneak up on me and try to sniff at my food. :lol: But that might not really count as an interaction with a "wild" animal, because the squirrels here in Davis are quite tame.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Deer breed like rodents in my town.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Several times. I see hares daily. I also see roe deers often and yes I meet them eye to eye. Also foxes and badgers but not as often.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TxllxT said:


> So my question: did you ever 'meet' eye to eye with a truly wild animal?


I was fortunate enough a few years ago to be able to visit the Cuyahoga Valley National Park near Cleveland and Akron, Ohio. It's not exactly a popular national park (who knew Cleveland had a national park?), but that means you can have some very quiet times in the park even during the summer. We had a few close encounters with deer on the walking paths.

We have a university here in Houston, the University of Houston - Clear Lake, which is built on a nature preserve next to NASA's Johnson Space Center. I've been to the campus a few times and it's not unheard of for alligators and deer to make their way near/into the parking lots/streets. In fact, I did see a deer on a road on campus once. It's nice in a way, but dangerous in other ways obviously. Many of the classes at that university are night classes and I've heard stories of students having accidents with the deer.


----------

